# need to change the front diff seal.



## BRUTE05 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have looked but couldnt find anything in this department. Is their an easier way to change this then tearing the front end all apart and taking it right out of the bike? I was told that the shaftwill come out if you remove the little boots you can slide it back towards the rear of the bike is this true? am I missing something? :confusion:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

True, the driveshaft collapses into itself toward the motor...then you can worm it out of the way. Then just get something (I use a straight bladed screwdriver with a 90 degree bend at the end) to pry the old seal out and then install the new one. Not really a hard job at all, just limited space to work with.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

No need to take it out of the bike. Check out Phree's video on changing the rear output seal. Changing the front diff seal is the same concept. Also a manual will be very helpful.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Take the skid plate off and pick the front end up. It will give you room to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Agreed, take the skid plate off and drain the fluid. Than stand it up and pull the driveshaft out. I've put 3 in mine since I got it and this last one is holding up pretty well.


----------

